# Blocking IP address = illegal???



## audiobahn1000 (Dec 7, 2005)

Is it illegal to block your IP address? If so is it a state or national law?


----------



## Resolution (Sep 17, 2005)

Don't say "block", because you aren't actually blocking anything. No, it's not illegal to surf the web under a different IP address than the one given to you by your ISP.


----------



## audiobahn1000 (Dec 7, 2005)

Well when you "conceal" your IP address is it possible for someone to indetify who you are? I mean that’s the whole point of concealing your IP address. That is to prevent someone from identifying you.


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

it's more a question about ethics.

it is ethical to assume a random ip to surf the web...

it is not ethical to use a false ip to circumvent restrictions, or to assume someone else's ip to get them in trouble, or to use a new one each day, to be "un-bannable".


----------

